# Pumpkin and Sensitive Stomach Treats



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh sweet Avery! I might check with my vet because of the different parasites pups can have (no fault of your own). I give canned pumpkin (not the pie filling), about a dollop (that is a scientific measure you know ) and a bit (another measure) of yogurt. Young pups can have soft stools for many reasons, check with the vet, first.

PS I use dried liver for treats and I don't think the pups really feel pain when they lose their teeth. At least mine still chewed like crazy. Good luck!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

When I was giving Oakly canned pumpkin I did just a tablespoon or so on top of his food. This was back when I was trying to make one of the high end high protein foods work for him. Now that I've switched to Beneful I don't have to use it anymore.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I gave Skylie about 2 tbsp with chicken and rice for diarrhea. It never made her diarrhea worse.


----------



## Sam's Gang (Oct 22, 2008)

I was just as skeptical when it was suggested that we add a spoonful of pumpkin to Sam's food. But it worked like a charm. This seems to be the only "cure" for his mushy poops!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Penny had a very sensitive tummy when very young. I used kibble to train.. then when we needed a higher value treat used tiny bits of bolied chicken, low fat string cheese , tiny bites of raw carrot. I made my own cookies..

I make oat flour by putting Old Fashioned rolled oats into the food processor and zapping till it is a powder. Put 1 can of solid packed pumpkin in a bowl, add one egg and enough of the flour to make a nice dough. Sometimes I would add crushed dog food or cooked rice to shake it up. I would press the dough into the parchment paper lined cookie sheet and cut them into small squares. Bake at 250 degree oven until the top is dry.. then turn them over and finish drying them out. They need to be either kept in the fridge or the freezer.. no preservatives. You could take them out when still moist. they break easier that way.. but keep longer when dry. 
Nutro makes a cookie from rice for them, but I have lost confidence in Nutro.
I added a few tablespoons of the canned pumkin to her food, also.. worked great. It is a soluable fiber.. not a laxitive.. so it helps with both the runs or constipation.. kind of like oatmeal.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

That sounds like an easy and simple recipe. I will give that a try tonight so we can have some treats for class tomorrow night! Thank you!


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Before puppy class last night, I went and bought Avery 2 bags of the Zukes treats since I read that they were a good treat for dogs with sensitive stomachs. I didn't get her the chicken because I've been trying to avoid chicken (allergen?) so we ended up with the salmon and peanut butter flavored treats. We had a great class which involved lots and lots of teenie pieces of treats (we broke up the individual pieces before giving them to her) and sure enough..... she ended up with diarrhea last night. UGH. I know it's not because she had overeaten since I only gave her 1/2 of her normal dinner so it's got to be the treats themselves. What is doing this, though!?! I spoke to the trainer last night and she recommended trying a few different treats. One of them being string cheese. Has anyone had any problems giving their dog cheese? We haven't really tried dairy with Avery yet and with her sensitive stomach, I'm not sure how she'll react to dairy......? I suppose there is only one way to find out. I'm also going to buy her some carrots tonight. Seems to me that those would be bland enough. I'm also going to make the treats that jnmarr mentioned above - (wish I had the time last night to do them before class!).

I hear that it's not uncommon for puppies to have such sensitive stomachs. Is this something she'll eventually out grow? 

Any other ideas for some bland (but yummy!) treats???


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

For classes I would put Penny's dog kibble, cheerios, cut up home made treats, pieces of unsalted pretzles, small pieces of carrot and cut tiny string cheese in my pouch in the fridge early in the day. 75 % was dog food. I only fed 1/2 ration supper that night. She would still throw up ( car ride ) :doh: and sometimes get the runs .. :yuck: Finally outgrew it.. Thankfully!  In her case even stress would set her poops off. Like if I walked her later and it was starting to get dark.. the stress of class. etc. The bouts occured less and less, the last one was at 7 months.. When she had the runs I added pumpkin to her food, and gave her Pepto Bismol.. Some times I switched her to chicken and rice.. or added that to her food. Would clear it up within 12 hours. Has the vet ruled out other causes?


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

The treats you mentioned sound bland - I will start introducing those to her to see how she does. Our trainer suggested that we continue feeding her the foods that seem to upset her stomach, but only tiny amounts. The idea is to get her stomach used to the ingredients.... to help toughen things up. About a month after we got Avery, she started with the diarrhea - the vet seemed to think it was 'normal puppy issues', put her on a couple of meds and switched her to a prescription diet. We have slowly transitioned her off the prescription diet (as instructed) and onto the California Natural - which she's done fine with. It just seems to happen once she has had a bigger-than-usual amount of treats. Now I'm wondering if we should call the vet about it again..... or just try out different (bland) treats to see how she does? Was there any known reason Penny had the same issues or was it that she just had a sensitive stomach?


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Our Simon had a very sensitive stomach when he was a puppy. We had him on a prescription powder called Tylosin for a while and also a tablespoon of pumpkin puree with each meal. The pumpkin works very well for firming up stools.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

I have been using pumpkin (as advised by all the helpful people here  ) and it seems to work well.... I've also been giving her pro-biotics with each meal. I tried giving her some pumpkin last night but she wasn't interested in it. (I think she was just full by that point.) I'm also beginning to doubt myself and wonder if I'm giving her TOO much pumpkin, which could cause diarrhea, but I'm only giving her a tablespoon with each meal. You mentioned you gave Simon pumpkin with every meal - for how long did you do this?


----------

